# LookyLou's Retirement Party Thread



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, the time has come for me to hang up the iPhone on my short (9 month) ride share adventure.

This Friday 12/12/2014 TNC regulations go into effect here in Seattle and King County. With these new regulation comes the requirement to get several different licenses including a Seattle business license, for hire license, TNC endorsement license sticker for your windshield, etc. Drivers will also be required to take a class on defensive driving and pass a test. If you want to operate in Tacoma, Uber is now the only option and a Tacoma City business license is required along with a Tacoma for hire license and rear window sticker.

I have chosen not to go through all of this licensing stuff for several reasons. I only do this very part time so part of it is the cost, with the rates being as low as the are currently it just doesn't make sense for me. Also these business licenses and for hire licenses are public record. Anyone including insurance companies can request and obtain lists of these records. Not willing to risk loosing my insurance over this.

I am just waiting for Uber, Lyft and Sidecar to deactivate me over the next few days. I may get out and give a few more rides until they throw the switch. If Uber introduces Plus/Select in Seattle or if Lyft introduces a similar service for nicer vehicles with higher rates, I may consider going through the hassle of the getting the licenses and reactivating. Only time will tell.

I am very grateful for this forum. It has been an almost daily routine since just after I started driving. I learned more in one night reading here than I could have learned by trial and error over months and months. There were less than 100 registered members back then and now it is over 5,000.

I want to thank all of the members here that have contributed so much good information and news to help drivers like myself learn, understand and hopefully profit some from this business.

It has been my pleasure to contribute here and help grow this forum to where it is now and help other drivers whenever I could. I look forward to watching the continued growth with the continuing waves of new driver members that participate here on a daily basis.

Now let the party begin. Lets have some fun!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I think many of us will be following suit soon enough. Que the applause from the cabbies who troll this place. Hope they catch chlamydia.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I hope Lyft / Uber does a Select or Plus option for you LL, it would be wise for them to keep you around.

The party continues


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Well, the time has come for me to hang up the iPhone on my short (9 month) ride share adventure.
> 
> This Friday 12/12/2014 TNC regulations go into effect here in Seattle and King County. With these new regulation comes the requirement to get several different licenses including a Seattle business license, for hire license, TNC endorsement license sticker for your windshield, etc. Drivers will also be required to take a class on defensive driving and pass a test. If you want to operate in Tacoma, Uber is now the only option and a Tacoma City business license is required along with a Tacoma for hire license and rear window sticker.
> 
> ...


Can we have your goasis now?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Goodluck.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

We're you using the LS430 pictured to Uber? Way to nice for that use, IMHO. I have an '02 that will turn 12 in about three weeks. 70k on the clock and as tight and quiet as the day we bought it.  Good luck to you, I hope you find something to fill the hours. The Gummint has done you in!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well.... we are going to miss you.
I remember those early days (not so long ago really)
You say less then a 100 but it felt like less then 20.
Those were the good old days, we were all happy and very optimistic
about our future...... how things have changed.... unfortunately.
Good luck, I know my day will come too..... as soon as I find a better gig.
I can't wait.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I think many of us will be following suit soon enough. Que the applause from the cabbies who troll this place. Hope they catch chlamydia.


Maybe with Ubers new program - you may just deliver their pills for Chlamydia to them some day...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Can we have your goasis now?


Somebody is going to get it, but somehow I just don't think it will be you.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> We're you using the LS430 pictured to Uber? Way to nice for that use, IMHO. I have an '02 that will turn 12 in about three weeks. 70k on the clock and as tight and quiet as the day we bought it.  Good luck to you, I hope you find something to fill the hours. The Gummint has done you in!


Yes. I must admit that the 2005 LS430 has been my Uber/Lyft/Sidecar machine. I was always very comfortable as were most of my pax. Not the most profitable obviously.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Well, the time has come for me to hang up the iPhone on my short (9 month) ride share adventure.
> 
> This Friday 12/12/2014 TNC regulations go into effect here in Seattle and King County. With these new regulation comes the requirement to get several different licenses including a Seattle business license, for hire license, TNC endorsement license sticker for your windshield, etc. Drivers will also be required to take a class on defensive driving and pass a test. If you want to operate in Tacoma, Uber is now the only option and a Tacoma City business license is required along with a Tacoma for hire license and rear window sticker.
> 
> ...


THREAD #1/ LOOKY LEXUS: Thank you
for your many well thought out contri-
utions. Best of luck to you, from the Land
of the Bean & the Cod.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

retire from driving you shall, retire from this forum is denied.


----------



## uberBOSTON (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey, Lookylou, where did you get that tray? nice...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

uberBOSTON said:


> Hey, Lookylou, where did you get that tray? nice...


It is a GOasis unit. It is made by another member of this forum. Here is a link to an old thread of mine about it. http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-my-goasis-its-awesome.1296/

If you read that thread you will see that I took some heat for using this thing, but it has been great for me. My riders all love it and it has helped me to keep control of my goodies. Having it right next to me cut down on the over users that would take hand fulls of candy or take bottles of water on their way out of the car. They will only take from the unit if they really need or want it since they have to take it from right next to me. I can easily see what has been taken and restock as needed.


----------

